# The Serge Track...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a layout designed by my friend (and fellow Moderator, at the time),
Serge A., from CO... Always loved this track... He had it as a wall-mount,
swing-down table above a desk... Had 2 drop-down legs on each front
corner, too... And when raised, he had put a cork board on the underside,
nicely framed... Classy looking job...

Here's some photos to help see what is needed (lost the track list long ago,
but it should be easy to figure out)...

Here, assembled on the bed, using the original design's 6 & 9"R turns...









When I was planning for the 2011 display, I played around with the design
and made it into 2 separate circuits... One double road course for Aurora
T-Jet*/*AFX cars... And a trapezoidal speedway for Tyco*/*Tomy Indy cars...

There was to be a single track HO Santa Fe passenger train around the
outside of the layout, but felt the train wouldn't really work out too well,
so I abandoned the idea...










Next idea... A slightly modified design, using larger radius turns, again,
since this was to be open to the public... Trains were to be around the
outside of the Serge Track part... Never really liked this layout, so I went
with the Watkins Glen one that you've seen on here before...









.
John
.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The two separate two lane layout idea is good.I have used this myself and liked it. Looking at the last picture,you might try running the train around both layouts cutting in between the two,sort of like a figure eight with an X crossing. The barren area next to the top layout might be a nice place for a small switch yard for extra trains. Watch the clearance of the train under the monorail. It's probably pretty close. I had to raise the height slightly on my monorail track where the train passes underneath. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

TUFFONE said:


> The two separate two lane layout idea is good.I have used this myself and liked it. Looking at the last picture,you might try running the train around both layouts cutting in between the two,sort of like a figure eight with an X crossing. The barren area next to the top layout might be a nice place for a small switch yard for extra trains. Watch the clearance of the train under the monorail. It's probably pretty close. I had to raise the height slightly on my monorail track where the train passes underneath. I found this out the hard way.


Thanks for the input, TUFFONE... Much appreciated...

The area above the slot track in pic #3 was to have a 2nd branch, so
two trains were to be sided up there... Only have 4 working HO trains
and the other two were to be sided into the Serge part of the layout...

I think we have Disney Monorails made by two different manufacturers...
Clearance on mine was never a concern...











*Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, Lilo, Stitch, Goofy & Pluto...*

















.
I'm not a train-guy, so I may never have trains, again, if I even have
a Display up at another time... Looking very doubtful that will happen...

*~ Cheesy video of 2011 Trains Test ~*

John
.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> *~ Cheesy video of 2011 Trains Test ~*


Dushkwonshee,

A bit off topic perhaps, but I really, really liked your *Shores of DitcheGumee* video that was linked at the *Trains Test* video.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Dslot said:


> Dushkwonshee,
> 
> A bit off topic perhaps, but I really, really liked your *Shores of DitcheGumee* video that was linked at the *Trains Test* video.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: -- D


Thanks for the very nice compliment, Dslot... Can't believe you made it
through all 15 minutes  :lol: ... Made that for my Big Sister and some
very close friends*/*relatives... A lot of who I am is *hidden* in there,
if you look close enough... And a _lot_ of *inside jokes*...

It was a pretty *Magical* Summer... I'm really, really happy you enjoyed it...

John
.


----------

